# Ground Fighting Curriculum



## Turner (Mar 26, 2002)

I am primarily a striker, but over the years I have studied bits and pieces of Goshin-Ryu Jujitsu, Judo, Brazilian Jujitsu (Under "Mike" who was a white belt student of the Machado Brother that teaches in San Antonio? Tx), Hapkido, and Shorinji Kempo which all had some elements of groundfigting.

As someone who is dedicated to providing as much knowledge as possible to my students, I realize that having a good base in groundfighting/Ju-jitsu is important and have taken what I've learned from the arts listed above and created a curriculum out of them to suppliment the Stand-up side. After placing the curriculum on the web, I was sent an e-mail by an unknown sender who stated that the ground-fighting side was lacking. I normally don't put much trust in people who refuse to identify themselves, but considering that it was developed from my own experimentation on the mats with my students and from bits and pieces learned from different arts, I figured I might as well do some research and find out. If any one has a moderate amount of knowledge in grappling, has the ability to use their imagination to picture techniques from text, and has the time to... Please let me know so that I can e-mail it to you. I would post it here, But its probably around 30 pages long. The more people giving me input, the better...

Thanks in advance,
Doug Turner


----------



## Turner (Mar 26, 2002)

They are up (very basically and sloppily) on the web Here

Thank you in advance for any help that you can provide.

Doug Turner


----------



## darkdragoon (Apr 8, 2002)

The only thing I'd add is you need more wrestling style takedowns and holds.  The 3/4 nelson choke is waay better than the usual "interlocked fingers" grip that the hawaiian choke usually uses.  You don't have the bodylock and trip, lateral drop etc.    And also, when you turn to the side in a bearhug you are vulnerable to an overhead throw like judo's uranage.


----------



## Turner (Apr 8, 2002)

Thank you very much for your input, I'll go about learning and doing more research.

I agree about the interlaced fingers. I try not to do that period, even with the hawaiin choke because I know how painful it can be to have those fingers squeezed just a little bit.. Like using nut crackers on your fingers.

Again, thanks a bunch. I don't like just going halfway when teaching...


----------



## darkdragoon (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, I read from Gene LeBell's book that the interlaced fingers is the WORST possible grip you can use, both in injuries and getting leverage.


----------

